# Error message after recent W10 update



## davidaa (Dec 27, 2015)

A few days ago Windows did a large update to Windows 10 and since then on startup I receive the following message:
"could not load file or assembly 'MOM.implementation' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified"
My system information is as follows:

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: AMD A8-3800 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics, AMD64 Family 18 Model 1 Stepping 0
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8177 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 6570, -2048 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 1895172 MB, Free - 1666426 MB; D: Total - 12003 MB, Free - 1460 MB; F: Total - 1907695 MB, Free - 1907421 MB; G: Total - 953867 MB, Free - 581442 MB; I: Total - 953859 MB, Free - 479843 MB;
Motherboard: PEGATRON CORPORATION, 2ACF
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled
I also have McAfee BT network protect plus 

I would appreciate any help. I am not very technically minded but can follow clear intructions.
Thank you


----------



## explosions1000 (Dec 29, 2015)

This error message is most generally due to an incompatibility between the ATI Catalyst Control Center and the version(s) of the .Net framework installed. 



You will first have to uninstall the Catalyst Control Center and ATI video drivers. You may also have to download the cleaner utility from the AMD/ATI website and run that to remove any traces of the ATI drivers and utilities.



After that, you will need to reboot. You may then need to download and install (from Microsoft), one or all of the following:

-- .net redistributable v1.1

-- .net redistributable v2.0

-- .net redistributable v3.0

-- .net redistributable v3.0 SP1



After that, you will need to reboot and install the latest ATI driver package (I think it's Catalyst 9.6, but you should check the AMD/ATI website with your card/chip model to ensure that you're getting the proper version. Catalyst versions 9.4 and later only work with the newer model "HD" cards and chipsets).


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Explosions1000,

Please do not copy responses from other websites verbatim without providing a link to the source. We also ask that you put the text in a quote box so that it doesn't appear like these are your own words as it does in the post above.


----------



## explosions1000 (Dec 29, 2015)

k I understand now.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

It looks you both have the same issue after installing an update in Windows 10, and which may be AMD-related.

https://forums.techguy.org/threads/mom-implementation-error.1163273/

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------

